# SWWDGA Show



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just curious if anyone here made it to the show in Chehalis the 3rd and 4th? I am curious how it went! Been checking Camanna and Poppy Patch websites but nothing yet. . . they must be so busy getting settled. Anyways, just curious if anyone here was able to go.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Olivia you should have come up! It was a great show!

First ring Nigerian speciality 26 milking does
Senior Grand- CH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey
Reserve senior- Honey Goat Domingo(earned a leg and finished her championship since grand was already a finished champion because the show did not have a champion challenge class)
1st place dam & daughter- Algedi Farm(Tupelo Honey & Splash O Honey)
1st place best 3 does- Poppy Patch Farm (Domingo, Dutchess, Rockette)
1st place dairy herd- Poppy Patch Farm(Domingo, Dutchess, Rockette, Not Quite An Angel)
Best udder- CH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey
Best Doe In Show ALL BREEDS!- CH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey 
Jr doe champion- Purple Camas Farm... don't know her name?
Bucks?? 

Second Ring
Senior Grand- Algedi Farm Splash O Honey(finished championship)
Reserve senior grand- Poppy Patch Reb's Roxie
Jr grand- Purple Camas Farm.....don't know her name. Same doe as first ring....shown without a tattoo no official wins.
Bucks??

Third ring 
Senior grand- Poppy Patch PB Rockette
Reserve senior grand- Poppy Patch Not Quite An Angel
Jrs and bucks??

Forth ring
Senior grand- Poppy Patch PB Rockette
Reserve senior grand- Camanna CS Acapella
Jrs and bucks?? was milking and didn't get to see much what was happening again
Wish I had all the results. It gets hard to keep track and tend to animals at the same time.

It was fun of course but exhausting. Got to finally meet Anna(Camanna's) for the first time ever and Kalee(Algedi Farm) who we had not seen since we were back showing in CA about 7 or 8 years ago.
We got a beautiful new buckling out of CH Moonlight Sonata who Anna brought up and she took 4 boys home with her.
I will be traveling all the way down to Applegate OR tomorrow to pick up the two kids and Honeymoon Bay who we purchased from Kalee(unfortunately even though she was at the show her truck was broken down so she couldn't bring the goats with her). So if there are any last minute travel needs between Montesano WA and Applegate OR let me know ASAP.

Shannon


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the results Shannon! A very successful show for you - congrats! I'm pretty excited to see our buckling's grand-dam doing so well. . . that's pretty cool. 

Hope your trip went smoothly - that is quite a drive!


----------

